# Large OTA downloads w/o updating software



## glavewu (Jul 2, 2018)

I just got my car yesterday, but within 10 hours my car has downloaded over 3GB data over my home Wifi alone... There is no update and music are all streaming using LTE. I know V9 software is around the corner. Is that possible Tesla is downloading the software secretly so that when it is officially released, people can quickly install it which is a big plus for user experience? I'm just guessing lol

[mod edit: updated title, now that it seems more likely that these are map updates]


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

All updates get downloaded "in the background" and sit in the car until the update is verified. By the time you get the notification in the car or on your app, the update has already been downloaded and is sitting there just waiting for you to hit go. So I don't know why V9 would be any different. There would be no reason to start downloading it well in advance, and in fact, I can think of many reasons why they wouldn't want it to, mainly because they will want to roll it out to a limited set of early people, and then there may be some patches and bug fixes. So the software will likely change anyway, so downloading it advance would simply be a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## glavewu (Jul 2, 2018)

Thanks for the input. I just got my car yesterday... So what is the over 3GB download about? I don't think map cache can take over 3GB or any music, what is the car downloading?


----------



## firelegend (Jun 6, 2018)

maybe updated maps


----------



## Eli (Apr 11, 2018)

Mine has been connecting to "daws.tesla.services" for hours last night. Apparently that server hosts map tile data used by autopilot.


----------



## TrevorK (Jan 2, 2018)

I just got a 5.3GB download a couple of hours ago. Biggest yet, I think! No notification yet, but this seems like more than just maps...


----------



## ronmis (Jul 10, 2018)

How are y’all tracking bandwidth per device on your router?


----------



## TrevorK (Jan 2, 2018)

It's a feature of Google Wifi (consumption by device) .


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Don't want to jump to conclusions but did anyone see this last night?


----------



## Sweni (Mar 29, 2018)

I got that same 5.3 GB download today


----------



## plankeye (Oct 17, 2016)

32.5?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Could be updated map files, etc, but you never know, twas supposed to be this week. Another thread or two similar to this one I think as well. 

What tool are you watching your network traffic with? I've got Fing, and Orbi, but neither are good at watching specific bandwidth.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Google WiFi I had 2 orbis before gave it to my father in law love the software of Google WiFi .

@SoFlaModel3 did you get the same update? Trying to think who else has Google wifi.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks - wish I had the ability, but done with giving and letting Google skim so much information about me and my private life.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Fwiw I opted out for the wifi I understand people's concern though .


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

relidtm said:


> Google WiFi I had 2 orbis before gave it to my father in law love the software of Google WiFi .
> 
> @SoFlaModel3 did you get the same update? Trying to think who else has Google wifi.


Not here, something smaller...


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Still bigger than anything I've seen .


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

No love for MB, just a bit of jealousy after learning of a sibling coming and you spending some time with the P this past weekend.


----------



## DanInSD (Aug 11, 2018)

Nothing new here .


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm still trying to figure out the upload did you do any night trips?


----------



## ig0p0g0 (Apr 27, 2018)

I got 5.2 GB tonight also, I've never seen a download that large.


----------



## LooseChange (Feb 22, 2018)

5g download about an hour ago too. I never get updates early and not seen one this large either.. it downloaded via my 2.4hz WiFi so it took a bit.


----------



## mtndrew1 (May 26, 2017)

Same here, enormous download tonight but no firmware upgrade notice. Either new maps or something big being staged.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

I have a good feeling this is maps or hopefully v9!


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

It can make sense when rolling out a gigantic patch to a pile of people that you stagger the downloads...depending on the server infrastructure it can lighten the load substantially. If it's already past the testing phase and time for the bigger rollout then it absolutely makes sense that the car would grab large data-set, non-changing stuff like mapload well in advance. The firmware payload itself is probably on the order of dozens or hundreds of megabytes...not gigabytes.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

How are you seeing the download amounts to the car? what app is that?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

tivoboy said:


> How are you seeing the download amounts to the car? what app is that?


its mentioned toward the top of the thread:


relidtm said:


> Google WiFi I had 2 orbis before gave it to my father in law love the software of Google WiFi .
> 
> @SoFlaModel3 did you get the same update? Trying to think who else has Google wifi.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> its mentioned toward the top of the thread:


thanks,

sorry, I thought they meant they were on google FIBER / WIFI, not necessarily and app.


----------



## hayesb2 (Aug 6, 2018)

I have Google Wifi but I have so many devices that I can't tell what is my Tesla. At some times I have 120 devices connected and 15-20 can be "Unnamed". How can I tell what is the Tesla?


----------



## glavewu (Jul 2, 2018)

hayesb2 said:


> I have Google Wifi but I have so many devices that I can't tell what is my Tesla. At some times I have 120 devices connected and 15-20 can be "Unnamed". How can I tell what is the Tesla?


You should manage your device name from the beginning... I rename the device every time I add a new device, so that even though the device manufacture doesn't provide a meaningful name for the device, you know the name and just rename it. If you already have over hundred devices with many unnamed devices, then it is hard to tell which is which.


----------



## TrevorK (Jan 2, 2018)

@hayesb2 - Next time you get a software update notification for your car, look at the last 7 days of usage. The Tesla will be the device with minimal usage most days, then a huge download one day. You can also match the MAC addresses: Go to your car's wifi settings and tap the small i at the top right. Match that to the device in Google Wifi.


----------



## hayesb2 (Aug 6, 2018)

[QUOTE="You can also match the MAC addresses: Go to your car's wifi settings and tap the small i at the top right. Match that to the device in Google Wifi.[/QUOTE]

This is the most useful piece of info I've seen despite researching this for awhile. Thank you for providing clear instructions that will allow me to determine my Tesla with confidence.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

relidtm said:


> did you get the same update? Trying to think who else has Google wifi.


Not yet ...


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

@hayesb2 I also add as I go I'm at about 95 or so so you beat me. But you can also find the mac addresses for the ones that aren't labeled just by googling it and then you can figure out what it is. I have a ton of home automation things so I had to go into the app and see the mac addresses and match them up its worth the little effort IMO to see what is hogging data. I did have a device I was beta testing once draw 50gb overnight once and no one knew why ever since this happened I've been a data nerd watching things as they download and upload and I actually check my Tesla because I've been trying to predict when/why it seems to be doing huge uploads and downloads just because I'm curious on how it works.


----------



## PatrickM (Oct 3, 2017)

I've been monitoring my Model 3 using my Asus router running Tomato and I haven't seen this download spike yet. It's been sitting in the 20-40MB/day range.

My car has the 28.1 firmware and so my MAC address doesn't show up. The way that I figured out the car was to watch the bandwidth and then lock and unlock the car a few times from the app. You can see the data real-time as it wakes up and locks and unlocks. Then I scrolled through the unlabeled devices until I saw the data traffic spike at the right time.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Also to help identify is the MAC vendor. It is LG Electronics.


----------



## LooseChange (Feb 22, 2018)

Here’s a screenshot from an ASUS router to what PatrickM mentioned... though I’m not running tomato.... yet! Also I read elsewhere that it was identified by a Parrot manu but I found mine showing LG Innotek (take out the “Tesla” which I added myself.. you’ll see that in the screenshot). Regardless I agree and found it via a MAC address as others did, most routers will always show it.


----------



## ig0p0g0 (Apr 27, 2018)

Slightly off topic, but do you google wifi users notice that the logs show data transfer even when the car is not there? I definitely see peaks when there should be peaks (uploads when I first get home, for example) but the logs show some baseline data usage that just isn't possible.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

ig0p0g0 said:


> Slightly off topic, but do you google wifi users notice that the logs show data transfer even when the car is not there? I definitely see peaks when there should be peaks (uploads when I first get home, for example) but the logs show some baseline data usage that just isn't possible.


interesting. Yes, I do now that you mention it. I was far from home between 11:15 & 2:30 yesterday.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Weird I'll keep an eye out to see if it does this for me also


----------



## Doug Joubert (Jul 14, 2018)

I'm enjoying this thread! I am a Google WiFi-er and will be getting our Model 3 in a week, so I'm learning quite a bit from this give-and-take. Thank you so much!


----------



## ig0p0g0 (Apr 27, 2018)

Today I had an upload over 530MB, I've never seen anything that big before. Makes me think the big download last week may be working in shadow mode and sending data back to Tesla about its performance.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

still waiting for a 5G download. So far the largest download day is 80M. No firmware updates since switching to google wifi a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## PatrickM (Oct 3, 2017)

Ok, I have now seen the big download to my Model 3 - it happened over the last couple of days. 
Download: 5,553,510.00 KB

On a note related to a few posts back, on Tomato I am definitely not seeing any activity on the IP associated with my Model 3 when the car isn't present in my house. Which makes sense. I don't even understand how Google could think there could be communication with something that's not actually there.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

This thread keeps me entertained. They won't ever "secretly" download anything, it will be with intention. And it is known they are capturing many statistics and video from your car as your drive. I know that would upload, but still data movement. Also they update map data and other firmware I'm sure, likely to the BCM's etc that we may never likely see. That is an assumption on my part and may not be true, but very likely could be.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

yea but @GDN the one time there was a huge map update it said: "map updates" I know I know I never cared this much about my android or windows being upgraded but hey. My new assumption is that it downloaded v9 it just isn't released yet because its still in testing then boom everyone will have it downloaded already.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

so I got an update not sure what it is my kid wanted breakfast first or I would have commented earlier it is updating as we speak.

_edit _dang it's only 34.1


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Well, it just hit me - and EVERYONE of you should be thanking me now. I'm going on vacation starting tomorrow morning. I'll be away from the car for 6 days. That pretty much guarantees that version 9 will come while I'm away and can't get to the car. 

Yep, I know vacation will be nice, but dang, I bought this car because I've got a nerdy side. Every nerd wants to get the SW first. I figure this is just a good guarantee that it should come in the next few days when I have no way of laying hands on my car or SW. So you all go ahead and enjoy it, play with it, work the bugs out of it and thank me for being the reason it comes in the next few days.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

ig0p0g0 said:


> Today I had an upload over 530MB, I've never seen anything that big before. Makes me think the big download last week may be working in shadow mode and sending data back to Tesla about its performance.


Those would be clips from the AP system. They collect that data from time to time to train and verify their algorithms at HQ. Either that or your car just became self-aware and Skynet is live


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

relidtm said:


> yea but @GDN the one time there was a huge map update it said: "map updates" I know I know I never cared this much about my android or windows being upgraded but hey. My new assumption is that it downloaded v9 it just isn't released yet because its still in testing then boom everyone will have it downloaded already.


I am pretty sure they are still working on V9, particularly in light of Elon's tweet that essentially said they were. It would make no sense to download code that's quite likely to change. Plus I really doubt Tesla cares if all cars get upgraded at exactly the same moment. If anything, they actually want the exact opposite.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

It's still in alpha or maybe early beta so it wouldn't surprise me if the 9 is released in October. Elon as you know is always optimistic with this timelines...


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

TrevP said:


> It's still in alpha or maybe early beta so it wouldn't surprise me if the 9 is released in October. Elon as you know is always optimistic with this timelines...


I want it for my road trip starting Oct 7th!


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

agreed just call me optimistic I am stoked that the Service Centers might be getting calls with actual problems


----------



## Eli (Apr 11, 2018)

I figure that all their devs are focused on the V9 branch, and they only occasionally port fixes back to the old V8.1 builds.


----------



## ER1C8 (Jan 1, 2018)

Just got an update notice (installing now) weird thing... No download. Only 328mb in the last 7 days. So either the 5Gb download was an update or it downloaded over LTE. Guess I'll find out soon.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

yea im still convinced it updates in parts then gets trickled out when it gets the ok from a few % of users.
Its going to be weird to see how this will work in practice when everyone else can download software when they want.


----------



## ER1C8 (Jan 1, 2018)

It was just 34.1. Must have downloaded over LTE and the 5 gb download must have been map updates or something else.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

relidtm said:


> yea im still convinced it updates in parts then gets trickled out when it gets the ok from a few % of users.
> Its going to be weird to see how this will work in practice when everyone else can download software when they want.


Good chance they will still get new releases downloaded before they let you know there is a new release. When you click the button, if they ever let us, it will already be presaged. Or maybe they just queue us up. They can put a stream out and many people can download the same stream, doesn't have to be a 1:1 stream.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

@ER1C8 I still think it's àn early v9 of it's maps which I've gotten 2 updates about it has told me in the notes .


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

According to Reddit it's a map update for v9
Does anyone enable what files are being sent to the car?


----------



## Chan B (Aug 31, 2017)

Hey Guys could anyone confirm this download i got this week.
i have added two images from Google Wifi 1. With a huge 5gb download indication and another with the other two previous updates i have gotten 32.1 and 34.1. can anyone else confirm this are they having similar data download, could this be the size of upcoming v9 running in shadow mode of some sort. or is Google wifi bugging out. Would like to get to the bottom of this. huge download for a car.


----------



## neps (Jul 31, 2017)

I don't have Google WiFi - but I do have Xfinity xFi... I don't seem to get the granularity that Google WiFi does - but I did see a spike on the 9/17 traffic.


----------



## JD-M3 (Aug 16, 2018)

Good catch. I just looked at my Google WiFi and I had a 5.4 gb download on 9/17. In the past, users have reported similar occurrences sometimed up to 7 gb but they didn't end up being associated with an update. It was speculated that this could've been an update to the maps. Also, the initial rollout will be to early access users, which I'm pretty sure I am not so unlikely that I would've received the update at this time. Here's to hoping though, I've been anxiously awaiting the v9 rollout!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Same here - there is already discussion about this download in a few of the firmware threads so good idea to make a new, dedicated thread for it


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

I would argue that this thread was the original thread to discuss this big download: https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...ing-v9-software-before-official-release.8356/


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

NOGA$4ME said:


> I would argue that this thread was the original thread to discuss this big download: https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...ing-v9-software-before-official-release.8356/


Only if you believe the big download is v9 related


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Only if you believe the big download is v9 related


Well I am very certain it isn't. Nonetheless, the subject matter of the two threads is essentially the same, despite the actual subject of the thread.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

NOGA$4ME said:


> Well I am very certain it isn't. Nonetheless, the subject matter of the two threads is essentially the same, despite the actual subject of the thread.


I am actually starting to think it's offline map data for v9 more and more. With maps being critical, relying on LTE all the time is a big risk.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I am actually starting to think it's offline map data for v9 more and more. With maps being critical, relying on LTE all the time is a big risk.


Even if it's not V9 specific, I suspect Tesla may be caching local map tile graphics on the car. The in-car map graphics are incredibly up to date (I live in a new neighborhood and houses are still under construction so I can tell almost exactly how old those map graphics are and I'll tell you they are incredibly up to date--within a few months). and I wonder if they are negotiating LTE data rates with all these new Model 3's coming online and trying to eliminate as much traffic as possible.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

HAHA, I called my ISP all angry like because my download speeds were crawling around 20MBPS 2 days ago (9/17)... am starting to wonder if the two vehicles in the garage with the T logo on them were hogging all the bandwidth!! (I pay for 100MBPS, though I never get it... ISP's are thieves).


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

This 5 GB even on a 50 Mb connection should only take 15 to 20 minutes to download. If you were getting more speed, it should take even less. I guess it depends on if Tesla has it throttled to only let each connection have so much bandwidth.

For those of you catching the big download - are you seeing the throughput or the length of of time to get the download?


----------



## ER1C8 (Jan 1, 2018)

I didn't catch when my download occurred so I only got it in the history which is broken down by hour. I have 1Gb speed so I'm guessing it took a few minutes. Weird thing, my 5Gb download happened last week but yesterday I got another 1.8Gb download.


----------



## JD-M3 (Aug 16, 2018)

So turns out it might've been an update after all. I just got a notification that an update was available. It was 36.2 though unfortunately, not v9.


----------



## agastya (Apr 17, 2018)

The 5Gb one is probably the map data. Well, scratch that - certainly is the map data.

Until this evening, the newly opened roundabout next block never showed up in navigation. After updating to 36.2 this evening, I saw that the roads leading to this roundabout were now identified. I did a quick 'navigate to Lowes', to which it instantly recognized the roundabout and said - take the 3rd exit on the left etc.

Now only if more people followed etiquette at a roundabout, that is a different story.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

agastya said:


> The 5Gb one is probably the map data. Well, scratch that - certainly is the map data.
> 
> Until this evening, the newly opened roundabout next block never showed up in navigation. After updating to 36.2 this evening, I saw that the roads leading to this roundabout were now identified. I did a quick 'navigate to Lowes', to which it instantly recognized the roundabout and said - take the 3rd exit on the left etc.
> 
> Now only if more people followed etiquette at a roundabout, that is a different story.


Agree - not only a roundabout, just in general. I don't know if it is an indicator of IQ or just rude people, but pull up to a big intersection when the lights is flashing red or worse, just out and see the stupidity ensue. Happened this morning near Love Field.


----------



## TirianW (Oct 31, 2017)

So I have some very interesting information to post; for the last several days I have been watching my car and waiting for any upgrade to come out. This afternoon when I got home from work, I immediately noticed some unusual network activity from the car. There were some downloads, but unlike all the previous downloads, these were from Akamai. The total download wasn't huge, only about 650MB, but the unusual source caught my attention. I started reading a magazine, and got a notice on my phone that there was an upgrade available - the first one since I got the car - I started the upgrade and it went to 36.2 (from 32.3). As far as I can tell, this is the first time my car has talked to Akamai, all the previous traffic has been to a QTS datacenter in CA or AWS. It would make sense that Tesla uses Akamai to push out their firmwares and their servers (in the QTS CoLo or in AWS) to handle all the routine traffic. Consequently, just a large download does not mean that a firmware is being retrieved or staged, it could be map tiles or other things as has already been suggested, but a download from a CDN could be a firmware.










For the screenshot, the M3 has the IP 192.168.45.155.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

TirianW said:


> So I have some very interesting information to post; for the last several days I have been watching my car and waiting for any upgrade to come out. This afternoon when I got home from work, I immediately noticed some unusual network activity from the car. There were some downloads, but unlike all the previous downloads, these were from Akamai. The total download wasn't huge, only about 650MB, but the unusual source caught my attention. I started reading a magazine, and got a notice on my phone that there was an upgrade available - the first one since I got the car - I started the upgrade and it went to 36.2 (from 32.3). As far as I can tell, this is the first time my car has talked to Akamai, all the previous traffic has been to a QTS datacenter in CA or AWS. It would make sense that Tesla uses Akamai to push out their firmwares and their servers (in the QTS CoLo or in AWS) to handle all the routine traffic. Consequently, just a large download does not mean that a firmware is being retrieved or staged, it could be map tiles or other things as has already been suggested, but a download from a CDN could be a firmware.
> 
> View attachment 14885
> 
> ...


What tool are you using for collecting your data? Finding a few things out there with the Netflow Reporter name.


----------



## TirianW (Oct 31, 2017)

GDN said:


> What tool are you using for collecting your data? Finding a few things out there with the Netflow Reporter name.


The tool is called Akips, it is a monitoring / reporting tool for network infrastructure. Netflow is a pre-standard way of creating metadata about network traffic (the IETF standard that came out of Netflow is IPFIX) passing through a piece of network infrastructure. Both the router and the wireless controller I have at home can generate Netflow data and I use the free version of Akips to analyze it. There are other Netflow collectors outer there, and there are even a couple of good free ones (like the SolarWinds one), but they all run on Windows and I don't have a Windows server to run them on. Akips is offered as an appliance that can run on VMWare, so I run it on my free version of ESXi.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks for putting all of that together. Maybe more than I want to tackle, although I understand IP and like messing with some of it. I've looked at a couple of Solarwinds tools, but haven't installed any of them yet. I keep one old Windows machine around just to run Quicken - might look at a tool on there. I just like having fun with some of it, not to serious. Figure the NIC would have to be put into promiscuous mode to capture the traffic since I can't do it at the router level., or would have to go with a custom collector which is outside of my scope. The tool will likely do that or tell me how if needed. Thanks again.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I think we have our confirmation. Map data...

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/benefit-of-wifi.7666/page-2#post-152793


----------



## CleanEV (May 17, 2018)

I have read about owners getting 5gb downloads earlier that I finally did a few days back, however since getting 36.2 early Thursday morning, I notice that there is yet another 5gb download early this morning.

Just a wild guess that Tesla maybe pushing v9 to owners - at least those that are on WiFi before they handle LTE connections.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Almost guaranteed it isn't v9 at this point, very likely map data.

Benefit of wifi?

The 5 GB downloads have been reported for a few weeks now. We also know that when Wifi was added it was noted it would be used for things like map data, etc.

With Tesla's history since the first downloads a few weeks ago they would have already needed to push this several more times with the number of bugs they put out with each release.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> Almost guaranteed it isn't v9 at this point, very likely map data.


Agreed.

Those of us who did not have our cars connected to wifi received a warning message on the display saying that we were navigating with out-of-date map data, and that we should connect to wifi to get the update.


----------



## NEO (Jun 28, 2017)

garsh said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Those of us who did not have our cars connected to wifi received a warning message on the display saying that we were navigating with out-of-date map data, and that we should connect to wifi to get the update.


Yep, I got this warning yesterday afternoon. I'm not sure what to do about it since my car parks quite aways from wifi range. Anyone know how quickly after connecting to wifi will the map data download?


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

had another 6.9gb download yesterday maybe this is v9 I doubt its another map but what do I know does anyone know if you can log file names that connect to your google wifi?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

relidtm said:


> had another 6.9gb download yesterday maybe this is v9 I doubt its another map but what do I know does anyone know if you can log file names that connect to your google wifi?


Same here...


----------



## Thunder7ga (May 15, 2018)

Maybe but there has been. Lot of activity of very large downloads recently.


----------



## neps (Jul 31, 2017)

Also had a large download over the weekend. I can't see the file size on my system - but you can see that the weekend had a lot more activity (three vertical bars) than the previous update (single bar)


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

@neps a week or so back there was a map download that was confirmed. and this I'm not sure what it is.
some people were getting you must be connected to wifi to get map updates messages shortly after. so I doubt its another map update.
I just wish there was a way I could see what the file name was, someone on Reddit was using some open source Linksys stuff and they could see the file name I'm sure Google should be able to do the same if it's not already there. If not we should ask them to add the feature. Even if we knew the file names though I'm not sure it would help us unless it was as easy as googling the file name (that is what the other guy did).


----------



## Chan B (Aug 31, 2017)

NEO said:


> Yep, I got this warning yesterday afternoon. I'm not sure what to do about it since my car parks quite aways from wifi range. Anyone know how quickly after connecting to wifi will the map data download?


It's usually around 4am. I live in Orlando Fl. Every big update / download I have gotten was around 4am.


----------



## GRiMm-V- (Apr 27, 2018)

Folks that have noticed the huge downloads, do you have EAP?


----------



## ER1C8 (Jan 1, 2018)

Yes I have EAP and FSD and got two big downloads so far.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

GRiMm-V- said:


> Folks that have noticed the huge downloads, do you have EAP?


Yes to EAP


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

relidtm said:


> @neps a week or so back there was a map download that was confirmed. and this I'm not sure what it is.
> some people were getting you must be connected to wifi to get map updates messages shortly after. so I doubt its another map update.


My car was delivered on Sunday and I got this message about needing to be on wifi. Unfortunately for me, the signal doesn't currently reach my driveway.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Kizzy said:


> My car was delivered on Sunday and I got this message about needing to be on wifi. Unfortunately for me, the signal doesn't currently reach my driveway.


Congratulations!! Awaiting a pic, WiFi or not... 
Anyway, wishing you all the best with your car, it's been a long wait for sure! :shortcake::rainbow:


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Kizzy said:


> My car was delivered on Sunday and I got this message about needing to be on wifi. Unfortunately for me, the signal doesn't currently reach my driveway.


Wondering if they have an algorithm or wait time for the maps to update and when you aren't connected to wifi for a certain number of days or certain number of map updates, that they might go ahead and push them to you over LTE? I'd hate to think this is a SC visit, but wondering how long it would take connected to their wifi, if you are close to one.

Any chance you've got unlimited data on a cell phone? Could always turn on your hot spot and connect the car to it, see if you'll get the updates. Seems they are updating the map data more often that I would expect, but if you could just get one good download a month you'd likely be in good shape.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

looks like this theory might be true
https://electrek.co/2018/09/25/tesla-release-version-9-update-week-elon-musk/


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

relidtm said:


> looks like this theory might be true
> https://electrek.co/2018/09/25/tesla-release-version-9-update-week-elon-musk/


Would be nice, bring it on. I remember many of these SW update threads and people nervous about getting the first releases and being guinea pigs, you all just go to the back of the line.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

@GDN and @SoFlaModel3 I'm pretty confident that we wouldn't care


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

relidtm said:


> @GDN and @SoFlaModel3 I'm pretty confident that we wouldn't care


After one failed update, what's the worst that can happen?


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

relidtm said:


> looks like this theory might be true
> https://electrek.co/2018/09/25/tesla-release-version-9-update-week-elon-musk/


End of the week? What's that translated into Elonglish? End of October? I hate new languages.........


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

it could mean friday/saturday or it could mean sept 31st or it could mean october 5, that's what I'm guessing.


----------



## M3Driver (Jun 9, 2018)

Ever since Tesla allowed Model3s allowed to connect to WiFi networks I've been curious about what kind of network traffic the car generates (it's quite a bit!). One advantage with this monitoring has been for me to (almost) reliably predict when the next update is available based on the download figures. Just this month there were two >500MB downloads on a single day for the Car and sure enough the next day I got a prompt to install the software update. However, the more curious fact has been that just this week there was a 5.3GB download but I didn't receive any software install prompt (hence almost reliable method). I'm guessing that is the V9.0 download but Tesla is waiting until a set time (this weekend?) to release it for install. This kind of staged delivery is not unheard of in the software world but I wish there was an option to trigger the already downloaded install package.

Anyone else notice a similarly large download on their Model 3?


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

Yes, we have! But it is most likely (certainly?) maps updates, not V9.

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/large-ota-downloads-w-o-updating-software.8356/


----------



## M3Driver (Jun 9, 2018)

Glad I found this thread as I had started to believe that V9.0 was downloaded on my car too as well and started a different thread.

BTW I don't have Google Wifi. I use DD-WRT along with YAMon to monitor bandwidth usage on my Netgear R7000.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

just got maps a week ago doubt it is mapped tbh what I've noticed since tracking this on wifi is the update comes through 7-10 days later it does a small file and it upgrades... at least this is on the last 3 updates


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

relidtm said:


> just got maps a week ago doubt it is mapped tbh what I've noticed since tracking this on wifi is the update comes through 7-10 days later it does a small file and it upgrades... at least this is on the last 3 updates


Just to note, the 5gb downloads have been dribbling out for a couple of weeks or so already.


----------



## hdgmedic (Jun 8, 2017)

This will be an anti-FUD weapon.......


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

@RichEV I got multiple then.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

One is 5. Something I can look it to up and the one from last Friday night was 6.2


----------



## Zippy_EV (Aug 11, 2018)

I received a 7.5 GB download on 9/25. 
FWIW, the P3+ is on 2018.36.2 already and has EAP and FSD.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

RichEV said:


> Just to note, the 5gb downloads have been dribbling out for a couple of weeks or so already.


Yes, and some people have gotten multiple ones. I really think Tesla is playing with the map software and how the car determines that it's got the most recent one (maybe I should say they "broke" it).


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Ahh ok thanks I wish they would tell us anything haha. I just assumed this update was big at least 1gb who knows though. If they messed up on a map that would stink.


----------

